# Help



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

My ff have dried out and I ordered more thinking that they would be here tomorrow.But they aren't being shipped due to some problems. Does anyone the Northern Virginia area have any extra's they could do without. This is going to be a long week without anything. Please help..


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's what we can do:

IF you can pick up a package at this post office on Wednesday:

ENGLESIDE
8588 RICHMOND HWY
ALEXANDRIA, VA 22309-9998 

We can send you cultures via Express Mail in the morning at our expense. BUT, the Post Office is not guaranteeing delivery overnight this week so if the package is delayed it will beyond our control.

Would that help?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry, but the last pick-up for express mail just left for the day... I will have to withdraw our offer. 

Hopefully someone local can spare a few cultures in the mean time???


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Have you tried calling your local petsmart 
or any petstores in your area to see if they carry them ?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Add a bit of water to your cultures - you might be able to get some maggots or fruit flies and feed those.

In the future, have back up food sources


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Check the MADS mailing list (thread with information in the regional section) and ask your locals there.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I have back ups but they aren't yet ready.. It was all set for me to be receiving my shipment by today. But do to some shipping issues they fell through. I just started back making my own cultures and haven't got it going steady just yet. I ordered more and put the one day rush on them, so hopefully they will be here tomorrow. Petsmart carries them sometime but in vials and don't normally have many. The one's they do have have only like maybe 10 ff inside.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

MzFroggie said:


> w. Petsmart carries them sometime but in vials and don't normally have many. The one's they do have have only like maybe 10 ff inside.


And a good portion of those are usually dead.
Candy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your frogs are adults and have the body weight typically seen in many collections, then the frogs can easily go ten days without food. 
If they are smaller ones or you can't bear to give the frogs a fast, since you have backup cultures you can always sacrifice a culture or two and feed out the maggots in it. 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

On another note living in dry Nevada I usually have used a mister bottle to spritz my cultures because they tend to dry out pretty quickly. I have recently found that the lids with the white fabric stuff over the holes dry up faster. I have had much better success with cutting 1 1/2 inch holes in the top of plain lid and cutting cubes of upolstery foam and inserting into the lids. Just a thought 

Sally


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Another trick people use is putting a piece of packing tape over the lids & covering up over half the holes. 





srrrio said:


> On another note living in dry Nevada I usually have used a mister bottle to spritz my cultures because they tend to dry out pretty quickly. I have recently found that the lids with the white fabric stuff over the holes dry up faster. I have had much better success with cutting 1 1/2 inch holes in the top of plain lid and cutting cubes of upolstery foam and inserting into the lids. Just a thought
> 
> Sally


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> Another trick people use is putting a piece of packing tape over the lids & covering up over half the holes.


l

I think that is just to darn easy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Well my flies came today. I ordered already producing and they are already producing but not like when I order them from Josh. I can feed them off right away. These are literally just producing. I won't order from this dealer again. This is the 2nd time that I have and this is what I get.But I did order (I thought) 2 set of just flies 250. But I only got one and another of just 100 flies..I am just sick about this order.Never again.

Sally that is exactly what it is. The tops dry them out quicker I never thought of that. Because ocassionally I spray them with water and they seem to last an extra day or two, but nothing beyond that. I am going to order the tops with the foam and see if that makes a difference.

When I make my own cultures they produce like crazy, but they always dry up. They last exactly 3 weeks. But they produce better than any I have ever bought.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yasmine,

We actually increase the amount of water we add to our cultures in the water to make up for the increased evaporation. You might try that as well - it might cut down on the amount of spraying you have to do.

It is also good to remember that 'dried' out cultures can sometimes be brought back to life a bit by spraying them. Might not be a ton - but you can sometimes get maggots or some additional flies to help out. 

All of us have had a ff crisis or 2 



MzFroggie said:


> Well my flies came today. I ordered already producing and they are already producing but not like when I order them from Josh. I can feed them off right away. These are literally just producing. I won't order from this dealer again. This is the 2nd time that I have and this is what I get.But I did order (I thought) 2 set of just flies 250. But I only got one and another of just 100 flies..I am just sick about this order.Never again.
> 
> Sally that is exactly what it is. The tops dry them out quicker I never thought of that. Because ocassionally I spray them with water and they seem to last an extra day or two, but nothing beyond that. I am going to order the tops with the foam and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> When I make my own cultures they produce like crazy, but they always dry up. They last exactly 3 weeks. But they produce better than any I have ever bought.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I do hope the foam/hole/tops work better for you, I am also going to try Melissa's suggestion of the packing tape as I have lots of fabric type lids. Happy TG 

Sally


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

If you still need cultures, Im in Maryland ZIP code 21787. Ive got hundreds of cultures at all stages. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yasmine,

Hope all your froggies got nice and fat again over Thanksgiving. 

Like I had mentioned before, all of us have had a crisis or two in the past. Hardest part is planning ahead of times & even then we still have issues.

Good luck.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Melissa..I left for Jamaica the Sat. after, so my husband had been feeding them for me. They seem to have ate good. I feed them today and I gave them lots to be happy about, so everything ended up okay.

I hope you had a happy holiday as well.


----------

